# Who is the #1 TUG Thread Starter?



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2012)

My vote goes to Richard, MULTIZ321

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 19, 2012)

I thinks it must be DeniseM because of the total number of posts.  DeniseM has 2X (times) the number of posts as the #2 poster on TUG's.

However, This is not a logical answer because DeniseM is responsing to posted thread discussion.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 19, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> I thinks it must be DeniseM because of the total number of posts.  DeniseM has 2X (times) the number of posts as the #2 poster on TUG's.
> 
> However, This is not a logical answer because DeniseM is responsing to posted thread discussion.



A lot of Denise's posts are responding to people who come here and ask "How do I rescind/buy/sell my timeshare, etc."  She has saintly patience for repeating the same advice to the numerous people who show up every day asking the same question that 4 others have asked that day.  She is also extremely knowledgeable about the ins and outs of Starwood.  I think she responds to and answers far more threads than she starts.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 19, 2012)

A More meaningful metric, who is the number 1 pot stirrer


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats on your 2K. Well, I thought it would be interesting to see who originated the most threads. It doesn't take much to hit 'reply' and make a comment, but to come up with something- or find something- with broad enough appeal is not as easy.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 19, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> A More meaningful metric, who is the number 1 pot stirrer



Are you afraid you might be slipping in the rankings?  

I would say e.bram is likely the most "ignored" poster, who do you think is most ignored?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 19, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> My vote goes to Richard, MULTIZ321
> 
> Jim



Jim, 

I don't know if I'm number one and certainly don't try to be.  Thanks for the compliment.


Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 19, 2012)

Perhaps a better question would be: "Who starts the *most interesting *TUG posts?"  I know it sure as heck isn't me!  LOL!  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2012)

Another one would be, who gets the threads they started or posts deleted most often?


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 20, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Another one would be, who gets the threads they started or posts deleted most often?



like a batting average - deletion average?


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 20, 2012)

Or who gets the threads they start or participate in closed most often. I wouldn't, ahem, have the faintest idea.


----------



## jarta (Aug 22, 2012)

Ahem!   Salty


----------

